# My first less then 5 star. I changed my rating for that person. Am I being an dick?



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me. 

So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*. 

I go to the rating menus on the uber app and it says My once perfect 5* raising went down. And I got a navigation report. He had givin me a 4*. I was so pissed really so I contacted support and changed his rating to 1*. 

But I was talking about it to my friend and he said I was an dick because he gave me a 4* and I was lucky I didn't get any lower why would you give him a 1* for? Being honest? I really didn't have a reason becides him giving me my first non 5* raiting. So my question is would have you done the same or am I an dick for giving him a 1*?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Paragraphs...I will read what you wrote.


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

It's happened to me 3 times out of 250+ rides so far. I was a little upset on the first and the other two eh.. what you gonna do. With all 3 I really didn't do anything to deserve less than 5*. I've gotten two 4* and one 3*. With that being said I'm currently a at 4.96 rating. If you truly are a good driver the 5* will outweigh the lower ratings the more rides you give as the rating is based on 500 trips. With less than 500 your rating bounces around easily.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Paragraphs...I will read what you wrote.


yeah I guess I do give too much detail. But I feel like I must give too much detail and have people understand what I mean, then give less detail and have people confused and maybe get mad at me for trying to explain something really bad.



Timothy W Gast said:


> It's happened to me 3 times out of 250+ rides so far. I was a little upset on the first and the other two eh.. what you gonna do. With all 3 I really didn't do anything to deserve less than 5*. I've gotten two 4* and one 3*. With that being said I'm currently a at 4.96 rating. If you truly are a good driver the 5* will outweigh the lower ratings the more rides you give as the rating is based on 500 trips. With less than 500 your rating bounces around easily.


I'm at 4.73 as of today but I'm still a new driver with only a month in and only 86 out of 93 rated me 5* so I need to do a bit more trips to get it higher though.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me. So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*. I go to the rating menus on the uber app and it says My once perfect 5* raising went down. And I got a navigation report. He had givin me a 4*. I was so pissed really so I contacted support and changed his rating to 1*. But I was talking about it to my friend and he said I was an &%[email protected]!* because he gave me a 4* and I was lucky I didn't get any lower why would you give him a 1* for? Being honest? I really didn't have a reason becides him giving me my first non 5* raiting. So my question is would have you done the same or am I an &%[email protected]!* for giving him a 1*?


I was not referring to detail. When you write, try separating your paragraphs, so drivers can read & reply.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> I was not referring to detail. When you write, try separating your paragraphs, so drivers can read & reply.


Ahh ok I'll try to. I use my iPhone so idk if it separates or not it's really wacky. Lol


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

No the passenger is an whole ass. I would rate him one too. Making a complaint because of a simple mistake is snobby.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me. So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*. I go to the rating menus on the uber app and it says My once perfect 5* raising went down. And I got a navigation report. He had givin me a 4*. I was so pissed really so I contacted support and changed his rating to 1*. But I was talking about it to my friend and he said I was an &%[email protected]!* because he gave me a 4* and I was lucky I didn't get any lower why would you give him a 1* for? Being honest? I really didn't have a reason becides him giving me my first non 5* raiting. So my question is would have you done the same or am I an &%[email protected]!* for giving him a 1*?


No way to totally prove he was the one who dinged you. It could of been some ass hat from a previous day. Pax don't have to rate you right away. If you are totally positive he was the one then you did right by down rating him. He has no sympathy for you. Have none for him. Bet he didn't tip either.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe a bit of an over-reaction, but just as Timothy W Gast said... "eh.. what you gonna do." I probably would have just matched his 4-star.

Just remember that in the long-run, you will have a much larger sample size from which your rating will be averaged and the pax will have a much smaller one.

So any rating is much more impactful to a pax than it is a driver.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Nah, from what you've written guy made a d'k move. F'him


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They shouldn't be able to ding you. Unless you crash. Or grope them or something. Really.


----------



## teshiachris (Dec 29, 2015)

This rating system sucks. Yesterday i got a 1 rating from a customer after they originally gave me a 5 because where they went they could not get an uber later in the day and rated me a 1 because i didnt tell them that before i dropped them off!!! I drive in Hudson Valley, New York. These customers went to High Point State Park in Sussex, NJ. I cannot even pick up in NJ and would have no idea if there are ubers in that area later in the day to pick them up. Reached out to Uber support. Just asked them to reach out to customer confirm the reason and if out of my control remove the 1. They refused and didnt care.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

As the rating system stands now, the pax was in the right. You made a mistake and he rated you accordingly. It doesnt seem like the pax did anything to warrant a low rating much less a one. He even made a bs excuse so you dont feel bad about your mistake, but that doesnt change the fact that it was your mistake and that is precisely what the rating system is for.

In Bird culture, that is considered a dick move.

If he rated you lower then a 4, then that would also be a dick move but you are an uber driver tasked to get him to a destination. You made a mistake and a rating system exist precisely for this. Do you expect to make navigation errors, big or smal, and still be considered a "perfect" 5 star driver?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


The Dude had it coming!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you expect to make navigation errors, big or smal, and still be considered a "perfect" 5 star driver?


Solid post, for the most part. And I agree, as far as the gps, he did make an error, but as far the passenger, he said he actually wanted to be dropped off there. So, what was the problem? If the standard for a 5-star rating is perfection, then every ride is not a 5, because _no _ride is perfect.

For me, the question is: was the pax inconvenienced in any meaningful way? From the pax mouth, the answer was no; it was, in fact, more convenient. So yeah, a d'ck move, IMO.

But, in the grand scheme, a 4-star isn't a big deal. I got a 3-star for making a nav error, and my error to cost the pax time and money -- had I known I could contact Uber to adjust the fare, I would have. Luckily, I only got a 3-star, I was fully expecting a 1.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, riders will lie to you


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Solid post, for the most part. And I agree, as far as the gps, he did make an error, but as far the passenger, he said he actually wanted to be dropped off there. So, what was the problem? If the standard for a 5-star rating is perfection, then every ride is not a 5, because _no _ride is perfect.
> 
> For me, the question is: was the pax inconvenienced in any meaningful way? From the pax mouth, the answer was no; it was, in fact, more convenient. So yeah, a d'ck move, IMO.
> 
> But, in the grand scheme, a 4-star isn't a big deal. I got a 3-star for making a nav error, and my error to cost the pax time and money -- had I known I could contact Uber to adjust the fare, I would have. Luckily, I only got a 3-star, I was fully expecting a 1.


Like i said, more than likely that was the pax making an excuse so the driver doesnt feel bad. I do that all the time. Waistress brings me a pepsi instead of a coke? Thats fine, i prefer coke anyways.... But that "excuse" doesnt negate the mistake made. Some people dont want to make a fuss and would rather just move on with their day, but if you ask me to rate that waitress would i rate her a perfect 5 star knowing she made a mistake? And without knowing what a 4 means to that waitress, a 4 may be more than acceptable. Maybe it isnt either.

Should the pax be held accountable with their score because they dont understand the relativity or the curve of any particular scoring system?

The issue is on Ubers side, not the pax. In the real world 5 stars is perfect or damn near it. A 4 star is considered good. It is the pax fault that anything short of a 92% "A" score can get a driver fired?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Like i said, more than likely that was the pax making an excuse so the driver doesnt feel bad. I do that all the time. Waistress brings me a pepsi instead of a coke? Thats fine, i prefer coke anyways.... But that "excuse" doesnt negate the mistake made. Some people dont want to make a fuss and would rather just move on with their day, but if you ask me to rate that waitress would i rate her a perfect 5 star knowing she made a mistake? And without knowing what a 4 means to that waitress, a 4 may be more than acceptable. Maybe it isnt either.
> 
> Should the pax be held accountable with their score because they dont understand the relativity or the curve of any particular scoring system?
> 
> The issue is on Ubers side, not the pax. In the real world 5 stars is perfect or damn near it. A 4 star is considered good. It is the pax fault that anything short of a 92% "A" score can get a driver fired?


Yeah well, I won't really go by what is or isn't likely or unlikely; I just have to go with what's known -- what _he _said. He didn't say it was ok, he's said to have indicated he _preferred _where he was dropped off. Maybe your guess is right, and he lied to be "polite." But then, to lie and then rate poorly, is still a d'ck move, IMO.

As for the Uber's standard for what they consider acceptable overall driver rating and how they communicate that to pax, I agree; however, Uber does seem to be trying to improve, by letting the pax rate poorly for fare charge.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Yeah well, I won't really go by what is or isn't likely or unlikely; I just have to go with what's known -- what _he _said. He didn't say it was ok, he's said to have indicated he _preferred _where he was dropped off. Maybe your guess is right, and he lied to be "polite." But then, to lie and then rate poorly, is still a d'ck move, IMO.
> 
> As for the Uber's standard for what they consider acceptable overall driver rating and how they communicate that to pax, I agree; however, Uber does seem to be trying to improve, by letting the pax rate poorly for fare charge.


Regardless of what he said, it does not change the fact that a mistake was made.

We dont know if the pax knows that 4 is considered rating poorly. A 4 is an 80% which is a B and more than acceptable by most standards. A 3 is usually considered "average" with a 3.5 being 70% "C" which is passing in most settings.

We can only go by what is traditionally common knowledge on a 5 star rating system. We cannot assume that the pax knows that a 4 is actually bad, 3 is terrible, 2 is god awful and 1 is horrendous.

He cannot be expected to know that. So to him, he was judging it as any sensible person would. It didnt inconvenience him and he would have let it go had he not been prompted to rate the driver. Well the driver wasnt perfect, he made a mistake but over all was "good" and a 4 is considered "good" by most standards.

The dick move is a driver that had no problems with the pax, was the only one in this incident that did something wrong, decided to not only change a 5 star pax rating but to drop it all the way to a 1.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We dont know if the pax knows that 4 is considered rating poorly.


You know, that's a good point. Maybe his rating had nothing to do with nav error, that turned out to be better. In that case, it may not have been a d'k move. But if he did ding him for that, whatta b'h, lol I mean, c'mon, if you're just slightly unhappy, and don't think the driver earned a 5-star, just don't rate. That's what I'd do. I'm not trying to f'k with anyone's livelihood.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Like i said, more than likely that was the pax making an excuse so the driver doesnt feel bad. I do that all the time. Waistress brings me a pepsi instead of a coke? Thats fine, i prefer coke anyways.... But that "excuse" doesnt negate the mistake made. Some people dont want to make a fuss and would rather just move on with their day, but if you ask me to rate that waitress would i rate her a perfect 5 star knowing she made a mistake? And without knowing what a 4 means to that waitress, a 4 may be more than acceptable. Maybe it isnt either.


 You should have said you wanted Pepsi. She would have been... "Oh sorry," and got it for you. My rating of her would be more based on her attitide in addressing the problem than the fact she made a small error in detail.

If a pax told me I made a wrong turn I would refund them at least partially from the fee... Unless they lie and say it is okay and in fact a better route when it is not. I will be ten times more bitter seeing my rating drop when the pax acted like things were ok. Nothing nice about it pretending the error was okay and then complaining to your boss about it afterwards.

Pax deserves 4 star rating for dishonesty. Driver may deserve 4 also but he was not given any opportunity to make amends.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You should have said you wanted Pepsi. She would have been... "Oh sorry," and got it for you. My rating of her would be more based on her attitide in addressing the problem than the fact she made a small error in detail.
> 
> If a pax told me I made a wrong turn I would refund them at least partially from the fee... Unless they lie and say it is okay and in fact a better route when it is not. I will be ten times more bitter seeing my rating drop when the pax acted like things were ok. Nothing nice about it pretending the error was okay and then complaining to your boss about it afterwards.
> 
> Pax deserves 4 star rating for dishonesty. Driver may deserve 4 also but he was not given any opportunity to make amends.


Compaining during a mistake that can be negligible versus letting it go is not my style. Im not mad at the waitress for the mistake and i can live with the coke. No reason to push it further. This was just the simplest example i could think of i woulnt go out of my way to rate her but if im prompted to give a quick rating, i certainly wouldnt give her a perfect 5 star rating.

5 stars is hard to guage true satisfiaction between "good" and "bad" rating. A 10 point system would be better because then i could say a 9, which is defniltey good but not perfect.

Either way, ratings suck.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You should have said you wanted Pepsi. She would have been... "Oh sorry," and got it for you. My rating of her would be more based on her attitide in addressing the problem than the fact she made a small error in detail.


And than you get a little extra something in your Pepsi perhaps spit perhaps something else.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> And than you get a little extra something in your Pepsi perhaps spit perhaps something else.


And that's why I don't eat out.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


You did the right thing. You will get plenty of low ratings in the future...so repeat the same.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for everyone that replied. I want to give a better clarification of the route I took. 

The blue line was the route that the Uber GPS told me to go. (Remember there was also a bit of traffic). Me being used to Bay Area traffic I always try to take a shortcut on instinct so I drove the route that is highlighted in red. Really not much of a difference time wise as I feel the extra 25-30 or so seconds extra my route was should have been the same or even longer due to the traffic up ahead.

That being said technically yes I made an error but I feel like if I had the best interest of the customer to try to get to the drop point faster I feel I shouldn’t get dinged for that.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I was gonna jump back into the debate, but then you threw this out there...



steveK2016 said:


> In Bird culture, that is considered a &%[email protected]!* move.


So now I'm just gonna log-off and rewatch two seasons of Rick & Morty. Thanks. Sincerely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


Your FIRST of many !


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


You will learn to not care once you rack up enough rides that ratings barely even change ever.

Stressing about why a rider rated you other than 5 is a waste of time and remember they can also retroactive change you to a 1 which early on hurts you more than them.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


Better get use to this. This is only a mild example. You can give perfect trips and be rated down. No explanation necessary.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

The responses I see from these company people are really amazing I'm glad there are few sensible people on this board. Hey we all make mistakes whether we do this part time or full time it's going to happen, the rating system is very unfair so advantage pax. I hope the driver went back re rated him a 1 and filed a rude rider report in return.

Steve K I hope you don't get a bad rating that's unfair!



Abraxas79 said:


> Better get use to this. This is only a mild example. You can give perfect trips and be rated down. No explanation necessary.


Well apparently that only happens to some Uber drivers just by reading some of the responses on this board hey if you have brown hair you could get rated down, if the passenger doesn't like your car you could get rated down but that's okay you know you're just supposed to accept it and like it.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Seems fare, if I get a low rating I go back and one star everyone I have a ride to for the week. Ratings don't effect passengers access to the platform so I really only do it to annoy uber and their bullshit rating system


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So on my first week as an uber driver I got nothing but 5 stars. Until one day I picked up this guy going a few blocks down the road. As soon as he got in he starts up a conversation with me.
> 
> So I really get into the conversation with him and there was traffic up ahead. I didn't really think much about it and without really thinking about it I turned a street early. He stops the conversation and says "uh where are you going? You turned on the wrong street" I told him "sorry I didn't realize it" he's like "it's cool it's just a bit longer" (it really like 30 seconds longer tbh.) he even said "oh I actually wanted you to drop me on this side anyways, I'm kinda late and don't want the boss to see me" we trade thanks and he's on his way and I give him a 5*.
> 
> ...


Forget that. I'd change his rating. He even said he wanted to be dropped off on that side but took it out on your rating. Fake.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

A T said:


> The responses I see from these company people are really amazing I'm glad there are few sensible people on this board. Hey we all make mistakes whether we do this part time or full time it's going to happen, the rating system is very unfair so advantage pax. I hope the driver went back re rated him a 1 and filed a rude rider report in return.
> 
> Steve K I hope you don't get a bad rating that's unfair!
> 
> Well apparently that only happens to some Uber drivers just by reading some of the responses on this board hey if you have brown hair you could get rated down, if the passenger doesn't like your car you could get rated down but that's okay you know you're just supposed to accept it and like it.


I get plenty of bad random ratings on nights thqt feel flawless. It happens, maybe i said something in a weird tone, maybe i went overthe speed limit unknowingly and the pax didnt appreciate it. Maybe one of you lovely drivers changed that pax to a 1 star a week after the trip and it happened to hit their account as my ride eith them ends, so they thought it was me that down rated them.

I have a 4.94 though, so it doesnt happen too often.

Doesnt change my opinion though...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> Better get use to this. This is only a mild example. You can give perfect trips and be rated down. No explanation necessary.


Sure. But you never know for certain which trip rated you what. Sure, some of the bad ratings can be tied to particular disgruntled riders. But most of the 4s and even 3s that pop up can't be attributed to any particular pax. If you see a new 3-star rating it could have come from your last ride, last night's ride, or last week's ride.

I got a 1-star last week and I was certain I knew which rider left it. So I pulled up his ride to change his rating and I noticed there was a $3 tip. It doesn't make sense that he was the 1-star and then left a tip.


----------

